# Premium Forums?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

As part of the upgrade to premium it says it grants you access to premium forums. Is that true for this forum? It’s not a make or break thing, I was just curious.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It does give you access to the members only forum. It’s the very bottom one on the forum page. I don’t think it’s been used in like forever. 
I go there if I need some peace and quiet. lol 😂


----------

